# Pythagoras Baum - Berechnung der Punkte



## pythagoras24 (24. Jan 2012)

Ich habe folgendes zum Pythagoras Baum gelesen, verstehe allerdings die Berechnung des neuen Punktes v,w nicht, also der obere Punkt vom Dreieck, um welche mathematischen Sätze handelt es sich da, wenn das Quadrat ab der 2. Ebene nicht schief wäre, dann wäre die Berechnung ja leicht.

Alles hier zu finden unter Rekursive Algorithmen
Informatikeinfhrung, Algorithmen, Datenstrukturen, Programmierung, Entwurfsmethoden, Greedy-Algorithmen, Pythagorasbaum, Rekursion


----------



## HimBromBeere (24. Jan 2012)

Wäre dein Lehrkörper dafür nicht die eher geeignete Adresse? Wenn es schon ein Skript von ihm ist, wird er dir bestimmt am ehesten weiterhelfen können...


----------



## pythagoras24 (24. Jan 2012)

Ich studiere (noch) gar nicht, sondern beschäftige mich privat damit, somit gibt es auch keinen Lehrer dazu


----------



## pythagoras24 (25. Jan 2012)

Weiß das wirklich keiner, Pythagorasbaum ist doch kein unbekanntes Beispiel.


----------



## XHelp (25. Jan 2012)

Naja, im Grunde konstruierst du da einen Rechtwinkligen Dreieck, falls ich mich nicht täusche. Ob er nun Gleichschenklig ist, oder nicht ist ja egal. Diese "leichte Berechnung" für Gleichschenkliges Dreieck kommt raus, weil der Tangens von 45° gleich 1 ist.
Ansonsten kriegst du noch das Stichwort "Thaleskreis", da wird die Sache vllt klarer.


----------



## pythagoras24 (26. Jan 2012)

Thaleskreis ist mir bekannt, hilft mir aber alles nicht weiter.


----------



## XHelp (26. Jan 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-pythagoras-baum-mit-java-pythagoras-baum.pdf
hier ist eine etwas genauere Beschreibung. Vllt ist die ja verständlicher.


----------



## pythagoras24 (31. Jan 2012)

Die Beschreibung kannte ich schon, die haben das aber anders gemacht.

Wäre es eigentlich auch möglich die Schnittpunkte zu berechnen, indem man die Seiten A und B als lineare Funktionen auffasst und den Tangens für die Steigung benutzt, habe bereits als Steigung "m" den tangens genutzt, das funktioniert allerdings nur beim 1. Quadrat mit gerader Grundseite, bei allen weiteren weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Berechnungen anpassen muss.


----------



## parabool (31. Jan 2012)

Mit ((x3 + x4)/2 wird die X-Koordinate der Mitte der  Strecke x3 x4 (Basis, wo das Dreieck hochgeklappt wird) berechnet.
Von dort aus wird die Mittelsenkrechte (die ein halbes der Basisstrecke beträgt) abgetragen (-dy/2) , wodurch man zum Punkt v kommt.

(dy wegen Drehung)

Durch den Faktor tanphi wird die Strecke gestaucht oder gestreckt bzw die Winkel bestimmt.

Bei tanphi=0.5  erinnert es z.B.  an so was  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Adansonia_Grandidieri_Baobab_Morondava_Madagascar.jpg

Dasselbe Procedere dann noch für  w


----------



## pythagoras24 (1. Feb 2012)

Danke dir schonmal.


> Von dort aus wird die Mittelsenkrechte (die ein halbes der Basisstrecke beträgt) abgetragen (-dy/2) , wodurch man zum Punkt v kommt.
> (dy wegen Drehung)



Verstehe ich weiterhin nicht, der Rest ist jetzt klar.


----------

